# Inshore Guide Help



## Sierra1414 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey guys and gals. Ive been trolling the forum for 5 or 6 months now and I know you guys know how and where to catch the fish. I moved to Pensacola from Chattanooga Tn about 8 months ago and am an avid bass fisherman. Im converting to inshore saltwater right now and need some advice. My brother is coming down this weekend to visit and Im looking for a good guide that can put us on the fish. I actually have my own boat and gear so I dont need a guided boat trip...maybe just someone that wants to join my brother and I for a free day of fishing in exchange for a few tips and maybe putting us on some fish. A guided boat trip isnt outta the question if anyone has the name of a good guide. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Get with Capt Jon Pinney, he is Water Hazard on here. He has been killing the fish and will hook you up with a great guide trip. Very knowledgable and a long time local of these waters.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Captain Wes Rozier, Captain Brant Peacher (emerald coast fishing excursions), Capt. Bob Quarles (Blue Heron Guide Service), Captain John Rivers. All these guys are forum members that might help you out.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

captain brant peacher is the man to call

850-450-3878


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Call Corey Maxwell at Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle! Or Capt. Wes! They are the best...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Brant Peacher no doubt!!!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Call Capt Wes @850-982-7858. He specializes in light tackle topwater fishing. He will also teach how to go out on your own and catch fish. His prices are very reasonable .


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

cap wes is the man he is real good at lite tackle fishing and he is just an all round good guy he has been fishing these waters forever knows alot about inshore fishing will be money well spent:bowdown


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

capt jon pinney...i've fished with him a couple of times and he's top notch


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

thank you thank you to all who mentioned my name...this makes me very proud!!!!



sierra1414



My weekend is currently booked in the mornings and i am hoping to be popping caps at those little gray UFOs (doves) crossing the corn fields in the afternoons.



I will say this ALL the guides mentioned here are outstanding. I have either had the pleasure of fishing, hunting or just fellowshipping with each of them.



i would say to you sierra1414 to book one of these guides. they will pamper you and your buddies and at the end of the day you will know more about our waters than you could learn in 5 years on your own!!!!!



tight lines and great fishing adventures!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I've fished with Captain Wes more than once and he is good people. He will put you on the fish if you call him- no trip required, but I recommend it for the knowledge he passes on to you.


----------



## Sierra1414 (Jun 30, 2009)

Booked a trip with Captain Brant Peacher. Thanks for all the help guys. Ill give a report after the trip....cant wait!


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

ask capt brant how many doves he shot saturday!!!!!!



he fishes way better than he shoots!!!!!!!:moonoke



tight lines and great fishing adventures!


----------



## Sierra1414 (Jun 30, 2009)

Maybe I should book a Dove trip too...


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

if you do make sure u sit close to capt brant!!!!!oke


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I haven't had the pleasure of fishing with brant, but I have sat around and shot the shit with him many many times. You made a wise choice and you'll have a great time


----------

